

Measuring Article Quality - macoovacany
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~baquy/papers/cikm07.pdf

======
macoovacany
One of my projects is to create a wiki like site for revenue generation,
specifically aimed at technical professions such as architects / engineers /
tax accountants etc.

One of the problems considered was how to rate the article content, so I have
looked at the various strategies (star ratings seem worse than like/dislike,
which seem worse than like only).

My thoughts was to layer a tag taxonomy over each article so that the
authority of the author could be determined based on topic, an issue raised at

[http://drvidy.wordpress.com/2008/02/18/measuring-article-
qua...](http://drvidy.wordpress.com/2008/02/18/measuring-article-quality-in-
wikipedia-models-and-evaluation/)

I have thought about outsourcing the article generation to the usual places,
but I am concerned about creating low quality "content farm".

